# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: installshield

## sahar_82614

سلام
من برنامم رو با vb6 و sql2000 نوشتم و الان هم میخوام با استفاده از نرم افزارinstallsheild ستاپ  رو بسازم فقط نمیدونم این برنامه رو و با چه ورژنی از کجا تهیه کنم ؟
لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## far9090

http://rapidshare.com/files/33468023....com.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/33468127....com.part2.rar

از این لینک ها می تونی IS 2010 Premier  رو دانلود کنی . 
Password : www.asandownload.com
از بازار هم می تونی تهیه کنیش .

----------

